# Mac Problems



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

my wife has a 2007 macbook pro, early 2007. bought her a ipdo 7th generation. says it needs itunes 12 to sync but i can only update her macbook pro to snow leoard, which in turn only updates itunes to itunes 11. any suggestions on how i can update itunes to itunes 12.


----------



## l008com (Mar 7, 2015)

A 2007 Mac that can run 10.6 (Snow Leopard) can also run 10.7 (Lion). Lion wasn't anyone's favorite version of OS X, but it does support newer versions of everything and includes support for iCloud. However it still only supports iTunes 11, not 12. That said, there was no "early 2007" MacBook Pro. And if it is a "mid" or "late" 2007 MacBook Pro, then it would support all OSes up to the current 10.11 (El Capitan). If you post your Mac's serial number, I can tell you exactly what it does and doesn't support. Not the 5 digit "A" number (which is totally useless), the full serial number available in "about this mac" and also engraved inside the battery bay.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

well i have osx lion on my mac pro desktop and have itunes 12.2


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ill look for the serial numbers later/ and thanks for any help


----------

